# So what is Guitar Center's return/warranty policy on used gear?



## racefan56

I've seen in some places people saying that its a 30 day no questions asked return/warranty policy on used gear, and I've also seen a few people saying that there is no return/warranty policy at all on used gear at GC. Does this policy apply to all GC's? or is it a "at participating locations" kind of thing? I also wondered if the policy covered the gear if it were to have part failure, or would that somehow void the warranty? So many questions, to bad guitar center doesn't seem to spell out to clearly what the policy on used gear is or else I wouldn't have made this post.

Anyone know more about this? I'd just like to be truly sure of what I'm getting from them in terms of a warranty if I do buy something used from them, I'll be buying online by the way.

Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

No warranty on used gear .. but they have a warranty plan you can purchase .


----------



## diesect20022000

GC will rape your soul.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

They have a 30 day return policy on used gear unless its clearance. No warranty on used gear.


----------



## racefan56

longfxukxnhair said:


> They have a 30 day return policy on used gear unless its clearance. No warranty on used gear.




Ok, I understand it now. That makes sense, I guess that kind of kills any deal I could get from them though unless if I found it at a local GC, I'll keep an eye out.

Thanks


----------



## KILLER-WATTS

diesect20022000 said:


> GC will rape your soul.



The solution to this is to have the attitude that _you_ are going to rape _thier_ soul  , and any sign of unwillingness to work out a deal , then you walk and wave  to them . That thread about being an asshole , situations like this is where you let the asshole in you roam free and make sure you always have the upper hand with those little turds at GC they like to employ there . If any one of those little turds gives you static , then you ask to deal with the manager , he will most always be of more help and willing to cut a deal .


----------



## rockinr0ll

Just call and ask. I have returned used stuff before but I did it right away. I think you will be fine. I would trust Guitar Center or a small shop before I would trust anybody on eBay/Craigslist.


----------



## Blisster

30 day return on used gear, no questions asked. Buy online from any guitar center, return to your local store for full refund (includes shipping).


----------

